# Weedeater engine conversion for RC airplane



## Jack (Aug 6, 2007)

I actually got the graphite for pistons as part of a model engine project that came with "Hard to Find Parts" along with plastic, bearings, and other odd parts. 

But I believe this .....

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=376&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=422-1397

is the same thing after talking to a local machine shop that uses it all the time.


----------



## jagwinn (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello group,

I like the new look on the forum.

I am looking for plans or drawings for the conversion of weedeater engine to fit and perform on a large scale RC plane.

Any directions to either Acad or pdf?

Thanks,
John


----------



## jgarrett (Dec 1, 2007)

John, I did it years ago before the big engines got popular. It involves removing a lot of stuff that is not used and varies with the type of weedwhacker engine. Probably best bet is to Google it.
Good Luck,
Julian G.


----------



## evanpan (Dec 3, 2015)

I wonder whether the pdf converter I am testing these days can help with that? Any suggetsion will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Best regards,
Pan


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 4, 2015)

No Pan. Your PDF converter won't help.


----------

